# Nice and easy day trip from London



## 3kids4me (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd like to show my daughter a bit of the countryside, but would need a really nice and easy day trip where everything is near the station and the whole day doesn't involve tons of walking.  I also don't know how well she will adjust to the time change, so it probably shouldn't be so far away that we would have to catch a super early train from London.

Suggestions anyone?

Thanks!!

Sharon


----------



## Keitht (Apr 12, 2008)

Windsor is one place that immediately comes to mind.  Masses of history if that floats her boat, plus Windsor Great Park if some gentle walking is of interest.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks Keith.  Apparently the Queen will be at Windsor during the week we are there, and I understand that means that portions of the castle are closed?  Is it still worth the trip?


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 12, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks Keith.  Apparently the Queen will be at Windsor during the week we are there, and I understand that means that portions of the castle are closed?  Is it still worth the trip?



I think that Windsor is a good place to visit even if you can't tour the inside of the castle.  It is an easy town to walk around in - very compact.  You can still walk around inside the castle yard and Great Windsor Park, as Keith mentioned.  Also, Eton, another great place to walk around, is just across the bridge from the castle.  When you get tired you can just jump back on the train for London.

nonutrix


----------



## IreneLF (Apr 12, 2008)

Sharon, 
While this is not outside/in the country, 
I've been meaning to suggest a trip to the London Zoo and a ride in a canal boat :

http://www.group-trotter.net/uk/places/jasoncruise/jason.html

The boat goes to the zoo, could make for a nice trip and not too strenuous.
Last time I was at the zoo was years ago, but was impressed.

If you're interested, perhaps someone local could advise if it's still a good place to visit.


----------



## nerodog (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, good  suggestions.. also, Hampton COurt is nice to visit  adn there are alot of gardens to  see. What about a train ride to Oxford or Cambridge ? Or Brighton ? THese are a bit further but nice day trips.Have a great trip !!!


----------



## Jimster (Apr 12, 2008)

*Day trip*

All of the suggestions given so far are fine.  I have yet another suggestion.  We did a day trip to Bath.  Upon the advise of the Rick Steve's guidebook, we took the early train to Bath.  From Bath we hooked up with the "Mad Max" tour.  Mad Max comes highly recommended by RS and I affirm his recommendation.  On the Mad Max tour you get to see Bath and then they take a trip including Stonehenge and one or two other prehistoric sites, lunch in the country and even a small glimpse into the Cotwalds.  We then took the train back to London and arrived back at our condo about 9 p.m.  It was a full day, but you get to see a large segment of the countryside and it is not that taxing considering you are on the train part of the time and in a van (with about  6 more people) and someone else is doing the driving.  I know some people would say that you're trying to do to much, but given the mode of transportation it was a long but relaxing way to see a large portion of the countryside and several interesting sites.


----------



## Jimster (Apr 12, 2008)

*ops*

We also did a day trip to Stratford on Avon and to Warwick Castle.  The castle is one of the better castles to tour (I've seen many castles in Europe and its one of the best)  It even has artisans and actors showing their skills including a joust and archery practice.  You could do either of these individually but they are reachable on the same train line.  Again check out the RS guidebook of Great Britain.  BTW you don't have to buy the book.  You can get the information you need from it at a local library or through inter-library loan.  Personally, I'd rather have the book but if you're only looking for a few specific items maybe the local library is better.  In making your decision on either/both of them check out the Warwick castle website and the Mad Max website.  To address your question more fully, the walk from the train station to Warwick Castle is about 3 blocks and I believe you can get the hop on hop off bus in Statford by walking about 4 blocks.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 12, 2008)

As Jim suggests,

http://www.warwick-castle.co.uk/

and Mad Max Tours from Bath


Richard


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  As much as I'd like to see Bath...I think the train plus the tour plus the train back might be too much for my daughter.  Also, whenever you are on a tour, there is always walking involved and you have to keep up with others.  She need a **lot** of down time!

I'd love to do the zoo...I just wish there were an easy way to go out and look at the countryside, even for a couple of hours!


----------



## glenn1000 (Apr 13, 2008)

http://www.walks.com/

Check out London Walks "Explorer Day" tours. They are high quality, inexpensive and the amount of walking is very reasonable. We did several walks including the day trips to Oxford/Cotswolds and Cambridge. Check out the web site for other day trips that might interest you.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Glenn...but I can't do anything where my daughter would be required to walk a certain amount or keep up with a group.  We need to find something where we can go at our own pace, and where, if need be, we can just end up sitting a lot!!


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 13, 2008)

If you want a splurge with total luxury, I suggest the Orient Express day trips from London and back. We have taken one to Warwick Castle and one to the Channel Port of Folkestone. They are not cheap but well worth the once (or more) "trip of a lifetime" extravagance. For example, there is a day trip to Bath for $610. Try this link http://www.orient-express.com/web/uktr/search_uk.jsp  The train trip is extremely plush and your time between trips is entirely up to you to see or sit as you desire.

I also recommend the London Walks Explorer suggested by Glenn 1000 for about 10% of the Orient Express but a wholly different experience.

Cheers


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 13, 2008)

It is amazing how far in the country you will feel taking the canal ferry boat from the north -northwest, past the Zoo and regent park, to Camden.

Here's a Web Link - We did it ourselves and it was one of the most memorable London Activities I've had. And I've been 6-7 times between pleasure and work.

http://www.visitlondon.com/people/young/young-itinerary


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 13, 2008)

johnmfaeth said:


> It is amazing how far in the country you will feel taking the canal ferry boat from the north -northwest, past the Zoo and regent park, to Camden.
> 
> Here's a Web Link - We did it ourselves and it was one of the most memorable London Activities I've had. And I've been 6-7 times between pleasure and work.
> 
> http://www.visitlondon.com/people/young/young-itinerary



Sounds interesting John.  Where did you get on the ferry boat and how did you get there?  Are the boats comfortable, with snacks and restrooms, or are they little things?


----------



## johnmfaeth (Apr 13, 2008)

You take the tube to Warwick Station. Here is the site for the boat company...2-3 block walk from the tube, then stroll in a great residential area pretty much alone, waiting for the boat. Very slow and peaceful. It was several years ago, but I still vividly remember the folks walking dogs passing by every ten minutes and gladly stopping for a quick chat and a scratch behind the ear for their "beby".

http://www.londonwaterbus.com

And some more reading on the topic

http://lndn.blogspot.com/2005_05_01_lndn_archive.html

http://www.canalmuseum.org.uk/history/regents.htm


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks John, and all!


----------



## w879jr1 (Apr 14, 2008)

nerodog said:


> Hi, good  suggestions.. also, Hampton COurt is nice to visit  adn there are alot of gardens to  see. What about a train ride to Oxford or Cambridge ? Or Brighton ? THese are a bit further but nice day trips.Have a great trip !!!



Brighton is a good family trip suggestion, if you avoid trains at the busy commuting times. It's a seaside resort, and the Royal Pavilion is a residence without equal in the UK. http://www.royalpavilion.org.uk/


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 14, 2008)

Hampton Court and Windsor make really nice day trips.  

We also loved visiting Bath and Warwick Castle and the Statford-Upon-Avon but both of those areas deserve more than a day trip.  Can you tack on a day or two at the front or end for these?  

When we visited Warwick Castle, they were doing a mock siege.  People were dressed in medieval costumes and there were all kinds of interesting things to see or do.  It was quite magical.

Deb


----------



## MaryH (Apr 14, 2008)

Sharon,

I would also recommend for day trips in order..
1) Windsor / Eton - with maybe lunch at a pub to rest up 
2) Hampton Court
3) Bath

Tower of London is in London but full of history and the Beefeasters are very entertaining and you can see the jewlery collection.

Also many west end shows have matinee available on Wed, Thurs or Sat.


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 14, 2008)

3kids4me,

The more I think about your situation, the more I would encourage you to consider a train trip to Windsor.  The castle is wonderful to see, even from the exterior.  The town is very, very compact to walk around in, and the train station is right in the middle of everything.  There are also plenty of restaurants and benches to stop for a rest.  Because the train station is so close to everything, whenever you are ready to call it a day, you can just pop on one of the frequent trains back into London.  When my son was still in a stroller, we found that Windsor was an easy place with plenty to do, but with the added bonus of an easy escape route back to London with a tired, cranky child.

Anyway, something else for you to think about.

nonutrix


----------



## LLW (Apr 15, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks Glenn...but I can't do anything where my daughter would be required to walk a certain amount or keep up with a group.  We need to find something where we can go at our own pace, and where, if need be, we can just end up sitting a lot!!



When we were in London in September, for a short day trip we took the train to Cambridge. Off the Cambridge train station was a hop on/hop off bus that went around the whole town in about 1 1/2 hours. There were probably about 10 stations where you can get off and walk around on your own if you want, including stops at coffee shops and sights to see around town, and catch the next bus that comes by. If you don't want to get off you can just ride back to the train station. There was a guide on the bus who gave narrations along the way. This would be good for somebody who can't walk too much nor keep up with a group.

I think there are lots of British and European towns that provide that kind of tour opportunity.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks again all.

Nonutrix, that would have been my first choice, but the queen is home when we are there and so most of the castle is closed.

How is Hampton Court Palace for walking around?  Is there a town around it as well?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## nonutrix (Apr 15, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks again all.
> 
> Nonutrix, that would have been my first choice, but the queen is home when we are there and so most of the castle is closed.
> 
> ...



Hampton Court is a wonderful palace to visit with extensive grounds to walk.  However, it is really a single distination trip.  If you go, your daughter might also enjoy the maze on the grounds.  

My main concern with Hampton Court, if I understand your situation correctly, would be long stretches of walking with no places to stop and rest.  I've done a lot of sights in and around London with two 80 plus year old ladies in tow.  Many sights, such as Hampton Court just wouldn't have worked for them, because of the long walks across the grounds to get from one place to another, or even to the palace itself.  I'm not trying to be discouraging, but rather to paint a realistic picture so that you can decide what would work best for you situation.

BTW, if the trains are frequent, Cambridge sounds like a good option with the hop-on-hop-off bus.  You would never have to walk more than 2-3 blocks to catch a bus, and when you get tired, you can ride around for a rest!

Good luck with your choice!  

nonutrix


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 15, 2008)

We found that Hampton Court easily took up a day.  We ate lunch at a pub in town but otherwise spent the day at the castle.  There were many demonstrations and activities during our visit.  It didn't feel like alot of walking to me.  It is the equivalent of maybe two city blocks from the train station to the entrance.  There were plenty of benches in the gardens.

I really think this is your best bet for getting outside London.

Deb


----------



## abdibile (Apr 27, 2008)

Brighton is really nice. 

You can be at the ocean in about an hour train trip from Victoria (not 100% sure of the station) station. 

From Brighton Train Station to the beach (more small rocks than sand, but nice and lots of entertainment)  is about 10 minutes walk downhill. 

If back up seems too steep, the cab ride will only be 5 pounds or so.

No organized tour needed, just go there on your own.

http://www.brighton.co.uk/




w879jr1 said:


> Brighton is a good family trip suggestion, if you avoid trains at the busy commuting times. It's a seaside resort, and the Royal Pavilion is a residence without equal in the UK. http://www.royalpavilion.org.uk/


----------



## nkosi278 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Portsmouth and HMS Victory....*

way in front as the finest 'museum' in England.
HMS Victory remains, of course, a navy ship, with its own captain.


----------



## timetravel1 (May 10, 2008)

Jimster said:


> All of the suggestions given so far are fine.  I have yet another suggestion.  We did a day trip to Bath.  Upon the advise of the Rick Steve's guidebook, we took the early train to Bath.  From Bath we hooked up with the "Mad Max" tour.  Mad Max comes highly recommended by RS and I affirm his recommendation.  On the Mad Max tour you get to see Bath and then they take a trip including Stonehenge and one or two other prehistoric sites, lunch in the country and even a small glimpse into the Cotwalds.  We then took the train back to London and arrived back at our condo about 9 p.m.  It was a full day, but you get to see a large segment of the countryside and it is not that taxing considering you are on the train part of the time and in a van (with about  6 more people) and someone else is doing the driving.  I know some people would say that you're trying to do to much, but given the mode of transportation it was a long but relaxing way to see a large portion of the countryside and several interesting sites.


Glad to see that the Mad Max tours are still going strong. We took the day tour in '94 when we were traveling around on our honeymoon. We didn't do the "pub tour" with them because we wanted to be on our own.


----------



## timetravel1 (May 10, 2008)

3kids4me said:


> I'd like to show my daughter a bit of the countryside, but would need a really nice and easy day trip where everything is near the station and the whole day doesn't involve tons of walking.  I also don't know how well she will adjust to the time change, so it probably shouldn't be so far away that we would have to catch a super early train from London.
> 
> Suggestions anyone?
> 
> ...


We like to take the tube out Kew gardens for the day and then return on one of the river boats. Very civilized!


----------

